# MGG Loris - PFS style (build pics!)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Been working on this one in my head until today when pen met paper...well cursor met spline. This PFS style shooter is one that I am not really comfortable shooting yet since I haven't quite master PFS style shooting but I figured, how can I master it with out having one. If you are familiar with my designs, I am not a fan of the wrap and tuck method of band attachment. I favour more atypical, cleaner attachments. The Loris is no different, it uses set screws to pinch the tube set into place.

The Loris is a full inch thick thanks to 4 layers of Baltic birch, each layer serving a very important function. The bottom layer captures the tubeset, the layer on top of that has a channel for the tubes to slide into and the top two layers hold the 1/4 20 thread insert that allows the set screw to tighten down on the tubes. For aesthetics and a reminder where to put my thumb, the scallops were defined by an inlay of oak veneer.

The tube set is a 2050 red tube (8" active length) with a 4070 sleeve to protect the tubing from damage from both shooting and the set screw. It's a super clean band attachment and worth exploring at a small scale for BB band sets. I shot it a few times before I shot some clear coat on it, I am liking it.

I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking, feel free to ask any questions! (except for the later pics with what look like snot on the fork tip, a chip had occurred so I was filing it with sawdust and glue).

Now that I know the mechanism works, time to make up a nice hardwood laminate. With so many layers, there could be a lot of crazy going on!

Full write up here: http://metrogradegoods.com/metro-made-the-loris-pfs/


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woo, that looks like fun, wow, simple and clean with always a cool design twist. I like it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

saweet !

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

cool!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I love the clean tube design! Soo cool nice job Eric!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some more images, time to write up a proper blog post about it.

Also...here's a video of the laser cutter in action!


----------



## 45guy (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting... I love the clean look... simplicity externally yet complex internally.... Intuitive..


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Full write up here:

http://metrogradegoods.com/metro-made-the-loris-pfs/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is cool.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Very cool Eric!! I'm still new to the PFS style but this looks like a great little shooter. Thanks for showing the breakdown and all of the thought that went into it. 

Tom


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Great work man let me know when available


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Pssstt here's a sneak peek, 45 individual bits of wood.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Maple, walnut, paduak, rosewood, Honduran mahogany, Purple Heart, Baltic birch, oak veneer, red & black zebrawood veneer and birch veneer


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Really well done! I'm intrigued by this attachment method. Do you mind if I give it a try on one mine?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> Really well done! I'm intrigued by this attachment method. Do you mind if I give it a try on one mine?


Do it! I posted this as a starter for some. I know I'll be using this idea on some more slings. I know I shouldn't be advertising on the general section but it's come up a lot.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Very sweet nice job.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Made 6 more tonite, needs hardware and final sanding.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Been shooting with a version of this guy (a flawed production model) for the last 3 days and I have had so much fun with it. Trying new things like canting the forks forward, smooth motion movements, active shooting. The red 2050 tubing is pretty fun, I had made up a set of 1745 but it was a weaker pull compared to the 2050 so it didn't feel right.

I need to get more 4070 tubing so I can make MORE of this kind of band attachment, so clean and effective!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice chunky PFS love the band set-up


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I can not give you enough "likes", awesome your works each for itself :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> I can not give you enough "likes", awesome your works each for itself :thumbsup:


Thanks!

I am almost done 3 bamboo and a Walnut one too!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Juhuu and the next "like"  very cool your shooters !!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent workmanship and creativity!


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

All I can say is wow I am drooling!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Those are simply beautiful! I love them! Very well done! I was wondering, where do you have access to a laser cutter? At work? In a workshop for many people? Or do you own it?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jonathanfv said:


> Those are simply beautiful! I love them! Very well done! I was wondering, where do you have access to a laser cutter? At work? In a workshop for many people? Or do you own it?


I am a member at a space where I access all those kinds of tools. My goal in 2014 is learn CAD/CAM so I can attack more 3D shapes.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome! I wish I had access to that kind of machine! I only recently got access to a bandsaw, a drill bench and a cabinet making round saw. At some point, I want to find a place like yours in Vancouver!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jonathanfv said:


> That's awesome! I wish I had access to that kind of machine! I only recently got access to a bandsaw, a drill bench and a cabinet making round saw. At some point, I want to find a place like yours in Vancouver!


I bet there is, you just have to find it.

I am going to see if i make a slingshot NOT using the laser and toys, go old school to see if I can replicate the design.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm ready to bet 1000$ it's possible, but it'll take a lot of skill to make the cuts as clean as these ones!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jonathanfv said:


> I'm ready to bet 1000$ it's possible, but it'll take a lot of skill to make the cuts as clean as these ones!


Actually, now that I think about it, it wouldn't be that tough. The hardest part would be drilling the holes on the two axis, before cutting the shape out and sanding it.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

These look amazing. Great work. Love the multiple wood one.

On laser machines while I think the laser machine is the preferable option a person could achieve similar results using router templates.

Not to take away from anyone just saying there are other options for those without access to a laser machine.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tried some cocktail tubes today with my new Cap'N'Roo GP pouch. I think the tubes are 2045-2050.

I couldn't get a sleeve on it so I pushed some TBG into the slot.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

First ever linatex bands!


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the look of Linatex.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

As always very nice ideas/slingshots from you, the attachment looks interesting good


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never seen Linatex bands before! How are they like?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jonathanfv said:


> I've never seen Linatex bands before! How are they like?


They are really smooth for pulling but it needs to have heavy ammo.


----------

